# How to make a windows XP Bootable cd?



## Subro (Feb 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, your help is required again. 

I want to make a Windows XP Bootable Cd. For that, I have the XP ISO file. But I don't know which software to use or what is the process. So if any one of you guys knows about this, please help. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Suhail Malik (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey cmon what ur trying to do is called piracy and a pirated OS might set some hazardious issues on ur hardware. So I suggest purchasing a guenine copy of the OS ur willing to use.

BTW, if u still want to carry on with that pirated OS .iso copy, then in my openion u should use ALCHOHOL 120 or the much prefferd NERO BURNING ROM.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 28, 2012)

just burn the iso to cd/dvd using poweriso. its that simple.


----------



## topgear (Feb 29, 2012)

Suhail Malik said:


> Hey cmon what ur trying to do is called piracy and a pirated OS might set some hazardious issues on ur hardware. So I suggest purchasing a guenine copy of the OS ur willing to use.
> 
> BTW, if u still want to carry on with that pirated OS .iso copy, then in my openion u should use ALCHOHOL 120 or the much prefferd NERO BURNING ROM.



If OP has a legit copy of Windows Xp CD then he can create a ISO file to make a backup CD - it's not piracy and it's completely OK.

@ OP - use ImgBurn - it's the best freeware app to make a CD/DVD


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 29, 2012)

To create a bootable XP CD that pre-installs additional programs, first install Windows Unattended CD Creator [WUCC]. You need to have Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 or higher installed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> If OP has a legit copy of Windows Xp CD then he can create a ISO file to make a backup CD - it's not piracy and it's completely OK.


true..



topgear said:


> @ OP - use ImgBurn - it's the best freeware app to make a CD/DVD


 for Imgburn & also if OP can use Nero (OEM version with CD/DVD writer)


----------



## meetdilip (Mar 16, 2012)

I am using CDBurnerXP. Seems nice.


----------



## mansarma (Apr 6, 2012)

Using Nero burner U can make bootable windows XP cd..


----------



## Subro (Apr 6, 2012)

I know that using Nero I can make Bootable cd, but I wanted to know what is the process? What steps to be followed?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2012)

Subro said:


> I know that using Nero I can make Bootable cd, but I wanted to know what is the process? What steps to be followed?



there is no hassle if u already have windows XP ISO...
just burn the ISO in Nero/Any other burning apps u r good to have a bootable CD 

In Nero Burning Rom there is option as Burn ISO


----------



## koolent (Apr 6, 2012)

use any of the suggested softwares and burn to that disk.. First remember to load the essential drivers and softwares to make your system user friendly ex: proper your gfx card drivers and so.. Best Of Luck..


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 6, 2012)

Yep, if the .iso file is of a bootable disc, you need simply burn it to CD using any software and it will work. Use burn from iso option.


----------



## nx112 (Apr 6, 2012)

Try PowerIso .Just the burn the Iso with it...


----------



## helion (Apr 7, 2012)

Suhail Malik said:


> Hey cmon what ur trying to do is called piracy and a pirated OS might set some hazardious issues on ur hardware. So I suggest purchasing a guenine copy of the OS ur willing to use.
> 
> BTW, if u still want to carry on with that pirated OS .iso copy, then in my openion u should use ALCHOHOL 120 or the much prefferd NERO BURNING ROM.



Not necessarily piracy if he has his own legal copy of the CD etc etc whatever. 

However @OP, you need a program like pebuilder(freeware) which allows you to make a Live Disc ie, you can compile the desired CD/DVD with your OS, then burn it into a CD/DVD and use it as the installed OS right from the optical drive itself. If you want to make an installation CD out of your ISO, then follow the other suggestions like Alcohol120, Nero Burning ROM etc.


----------



## Minion (Apr 7, 2012)

Subro,

download ashampoo burning studio 6 free it is the best burning software which is reliable too and is feature rich.

it will allow you to create ISO files and burn ISO files.


----------

